# LED conversions for MX-991/U and similar?



## rwc777 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a number of these right angle 2D incan flashlights and wanted to convert a few to LED.

I have read a number of the discussions here, and my first concern is how many watts
I can run in a plastic flashlight. At what point does heat dissipation become an issue?

A lot of the discussions were dated, with links that arent working, so I would
appreciate suggestions as to finding a reasonably priced drop in bulb? 

I have around twenty various 2D flashlights to convert if I can do so reasonably.
It's important to have one in each room of the house, in each vehicle
and a few spares in the closet LOL

Appreciate any suggestions on how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## kosPap (Oct 4, 2017)

check out Electrolumens work...IIRC when he did mine, he installed a 350mA zetez driver.
My build killed the 750mA board very soon


----------



## rwc777 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for reply, I did find a conversion of a MX-991 so at least I have an idea of what is possible:

Anglelux-XML, A Genuine MX-991/U Military Issue Anglehead Flashlight, modified with a Cree XML LED powered to 225 lumens. Run time of 24 hours to 50% of original brightness, 72+ hours continuous run time. Powered from 2D cell batteries (batteries not included) (alkaline work best, but rechargeable batteries can be used). This flashlight has a remarkable run time, and is fantastic for emergency use, camping, etc.​
Price: $69.99 

http://www.elektrolumens.com/


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 15, 2017)

I picked up a cheap PR-base drop in for mine and have a PVC pipe with an aluminun spacer to run an 18650. 

Wow, does Wayne still make those conversions? Thought he stopped for awhile, that’s cool.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 15, 2017)

The Fultons use the same basic PR bulb as found in the original Maglites, which means you can use any Maglite upgrade that doesn't require extra heatsinking. The TerraLUX TLE-6EXB Ministar5 is just such a simple "drop-in" bulb replacement that requires no modding or heatsinking, giving you 140 lumens (vs the Fulton's ~25) and power regulation that holds that output level over time as opposed to constantly dimming like the direct-drive incan bulb. *$17* over at Amazon.

Edit: The reviews say these fit a bit funny in Fultons, so you might try just one and see how it works for you.


----------

